# Weekend trips, need advice.



## slambo (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Some buddies and I plan on putting at least twenty hours in with a pole in hand from Friday to Monday. All three of us just started fishing a few months ago... and we have yet to go out and get enough fish to make a meal (I've had ONE good trip). Normally we are happy to pull up one keeper... and that's in a six to ten hour session (usually night to sunrise). Said friends are little school-girls and scared to wade... almost all of our fishing together is done on the [email protected] or a dock just East of shoreline.

We would like to check out some new places this weekend.. I know we plan on hitting Fort Pickens at some point. Can anyone please tell me some other places to try? Both of them do have kayaks, but I do not. Since I will wade I guess we can go out wherever... would like some docks to be named as well if possible.

The only places I've fished are National Seashore and Shoreline. I appreciate any and all advice. We usually fish with dead shrimp, cut-bait, and artificials. I'd love to put us on fish and make this holiday weekend a good one! 

Hope you all enjoy your weekend as well, thanks in advance for the replies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

something to think about : "How is fishing like a computer ? If you do the same thing over and over at the same place, you can expect the same results."

That being said if you a land locked, then you need to go where people are catching fish and watch them. See what they are doing that you can learn from. Keep in mind the saying " even a blind pig finds an acorn now and again. This means 1 or 2 fish do not mean a method is good. There are people that catch red fish every night on the 3 mile bridge. There are other people who catch fish from the pier on Fort Pickens. And there are still other people that can walk the beach and catch fish over 50% of the times they go. Fishing the beach is knowing where to cast and what to cast. watch the good ones and learn how and where. Read past posts that explain where and what was used. I am assuming you want to catch something you can eat other wise the suggestions would be different, Good luck and keep trying it will come together.


----------

